# Soloist Team and FSA cranks



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,
This question is directed to all Cervelo Soloist team owners and/or mechanically inclined readers.
My GF bought this Soloist team 2007 edition with standard components as listed on the Cervelo web site, and she's been having shifting problems with the front derailleur.
The damned chain refused to shift over to the large chainring (50 tooth chainring of the FSA Gossamer compact crank).
We took the bike to the shop and after several tries the shop tells us that there is a compatibility issue between the Shimano Ultegra front derailleur and the FSA compact crank.
As soon as they tried a Shimano 105 compact crank the shifting problems went away. I also assume that they switched the bottom bracket to a Shimano 105 compatible one as well.
1) Does this explanation sound plausible by the shop owner? 
2) Do cervelo bikes arrive at the distributors pre-mounted as the shop owner claims or does each individual distributor mount the bike at the shop? 
3) Have there been any similar problems in the past regarding FSA compact cranks and Ultegra front derailleurs? It seems that this setup for Soloist Team hasn' t changed in the past few years.

Thanks in advance for all your expert opinions.


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

I just test rode a soloist team yesterday and it shifted fine with the Ultegra/Fsa combo.Things may have changed from when she bought her bike but the shop is doing a build on one in my size to test and probably pick up monday. They told me that that had to build it from the frame up. And even if it did come pre-assembled the shop should have had it sorted and working properly before letting it out the door. If you still aren't happy with the shifting fsa makes a compact specific front derailleur which should improve the shifting due to the different cage profile.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounded like the shop was trying to make a buck by selling you a new crankset.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Used to have a Specialized that shifted perfectly with that combo (not compact but the same crankset otherwise) so cannot see that this would be right.

Sounds more like the outside limit screw was out of whack or that the cable tension was wrong.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

or the dérailleur gap between the outer cage and the big chain ring set too high


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> It sounded like the shop was trying to make a buck by selling you a new crankset.


Not really since he won't charge us a dime for this change.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

FTR said:


> Used to have a Specialized that shifted perfectly with that combo (not compact but the same crankset otherwise) so cannot see that this would be right.
> 
> Sounds more like the outside limit screw was out of whack or that the cable tension was wrong.


On my bike I have a similar setup. I have an Ultegra front derailleur with an FSA SL-K crank (53/39) and a MegaExo bottom bracket. I don't have any shifting problems. I do get the occasional ticking or clicking sound when pedalling especially under stress but that's a whole different issue with FSA.

On my GF's bike, my first guess would've been that there is some defect in the cranks and the plane of the cranks is not exactly parallel to the plane of the bike frame. But wouldn't this have to be visible to the human eye in order to cause the major problems she's having?
Second guess is some sort of cable slippage under the hood of the shifter so the cable isn't pulled entirely to its max therefore the derailleur doesn't travel the entire distance necessary for proper shifting. 

Am I reaching here?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's an update of the situation. The shop changed bottom bracket and cranks to Shimano 105 and everything works perfectly. They charged us $0.00.
I took the bike for a very short test ride, since my GF wasn't dressed for it, and there are absolutely no problems I can detect.
Later today, after work, she'll take it out for a real ride and see if everything's fine.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MG537 said:


> Here's an update of the situation. The shop changed bottom bracket and cranks to Shimano 105 and everything works perfectly. They charged us $0.00.
> I took the bike for a very short test ride, since my GF wasn't dressed for it, and there are absolutely no problems I can detect.
> Later today, after work, she'll take it out for a real ride and see if everything's fine.


I'm glad it's fixed, but puzzled because my '07 Team Soloist has no trouble with stock components- none, nor can I imagine Gerard would let them be released if there was the slightest compatibility issue.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I'm glad it's fixed, but puzzled because my '07 Team Soloist has no trouble with stock components- none, nor can I imagine Gerard would let them be released if there was the slightest compatibility issue.


Even though I am mechanically deficient, I can say that I am as puzzled as you. I'm quite sure that many Cervelo Soloist Teams have been sold throughout the world with stock components and zero shifting problems. Personally I think the shop owner was just covering up some mistake by his mechanics. 

I really can not understand compatibility issues between front derailleur and crankset.
Front derailleur has only 2 positions. Big chainring and small chainring.
If crankset is built to specifications then a 50/34 Shimano 105 should basically the same as an FSA Gossamer 50/34 or Shimano Ultegra 50/34 etc. It's not as if someone tried to slap on a Campagnolo crankset on the bike.


----------



## sloewy (Jun 12, 2008)

*FSA Cranks*

I'm new to this site, which I found by searching for people who had similar issues with FSA Cranks. I bought a new Specialized Tarmac a few weeks ago, and had the exact same issues with my Shimano 105 Front Derailer not shifting properly with my FSA cranks. I took the bike back for a few adjustments after each ride, until this last weekend when the left crank arm fell off while I was riding. I'm not experienced enough to have noticed the looseness of the crank prior to it following off, but presumably my shifting problems were coming from the crank arm being loose. The bike shop said FSA has had a problem with their cranks, and they will send a new one out. From the other blogs I've read, my problem is not unique, and the replacement crank arm may have the same issue. Switching to the Shimano 105 Crank Arm sounds like a sound solution, but I doubt my bike shop will be as nice as yours was.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

sloewy said:


> I... had the exact same issues with my Shimano 105 Front Derailer not shifting properly with my FSA cranks. I took the bike back for a few adjustments after each ride, until this last weekend when the left crank arm fell off while I was riding.


Hmmm, you know, it almost sounds to me like the bike shop didn't do a good job adjusting it. 



sloewy said:


> The bike shop said FSA has had a problem with their cranks...


I imagine any crank set not bolted together correctly might, in their opinion, be a 'problem crank,' but again, I think maybe, just maybe, they should look closer to home 

Edit: It still amazes me how many shop wrenches, when provided with torquing information by a manufacturer, will decide to 'wing it' rather than pull out the torque wrench, or decide, 'No, this bolt doesn't need grease.'


----------



## bramt (Jun 21, 2008)

First post for me on any forum!

Not too good with all the terms but I'll try and explain what's happened to me which sounds very similar.

I have a stock 2008 Kona Jake the Snake. This is with a 105 FD and a FSA 46/34 gossamer compact crank.

I was having problem with the shifting of the FD and in the first week of me having the bike the chain popped off when shifting on at least 6-7 occasions. I also had similar issues where it just didn't seem to want to come off the big ring down to the small one.

Brought it back to the bike store and it was revealed that it wasn't a FD adjustment problem as first thought!

I don't know exactly how my bike store fixed it (I was with them watching it though!) but it was explained to me that often with FSA cranks (particularly compacts) the teeth of both rings don't line up properly when used with the narrow 105 10 speed chains. and I'm guessing with Ultegra etc?) To show me this he shifted it while turning the crank slowly and you could see that the chain would jump from the big ring, and then sit on the outside of the teeth of the small ring, without actually engaging and falling into the correct place. The same would happen when shifting up to the big ring. I guess when I was shifting at speed, instead of just sitting on the outside of the teeth, it just popped off!

What he seemed to do to fix this was pull the crank apart and rotate the small ring 1/5th of a turn (there's 5 bolts in it so I guess that's all you can do!). When he put it back together after that adjustment, the teeth lined up better and it's been shifting like a dream ever since.

I don't know if this would have been happening on the bike mentioned in the original post of this thread but it sounded so similar I just had to add my two cents!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bramt said:


> First post for me on any forum!
> 
> Not too good with all the terms but I'll try and explain what's happened to me which sounds very similar.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of this, but it makes a lot more sense than some of the other theories.


----------

